# Hauling a small square baler long distances



## CDennyRun (Nov 26, 2015)

Most of the small square balers that I've been finding that are right for me, are close to 400 +/- miles away. Being that they're 9' wide on average, would I need a wide load permit for interstate travel? I tried looking it up in the WA state DOT website, but got overwhelmed, and never found a good answer on simple dimension requirements for wide load. I really don't think they need wide load permits, but just want to be safe, and check before hand.

Advice would be great!

Regards,

Chris


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

Could they be loaded side-ways & remove the draw-bar?

Others probably have a better idea....


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

Depending on the model of baler, the axle stub(s) are on a flange and can be unbolted. If the axle stubs could be removed and the baler blocked up, I think the time it took would make an 8 hour drive with it being legal width seem worth it.

73, Mark


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

I used to haul them from time to time, kinda park it a little sideways on the bed, block it up and pull the wheels you'll be close to legal. Last time I needed to move one 180 miles I put a pair of regular tires on and packed wheel bearings and pulled behind the pickup. Much simpler. Can't do that on interstate highway though. Anything over 102" on a trailer would need a permit here, not a big deal but some added cost and quite a bit more liability.


----------



## CDennyRun (Nov 26, 2015)

Thanks for the help guys. I'm looking at JD 14 and 24t's, and older NH balers with Wisconsin motors. Not common around here. My hope is to plop whatever I get on a standard car hauler. I've never done this before, so any help is great!

Chris


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

SVFHAY said:


> I used to haul them from time to time, kinda park it a little sideways on the bed, block it up and pull the wheels you'll be close to legal. Last time I needed to move one 180 miles I put a pair of regular tires on and packed wheel bearings and pulled behind the pickup. Much simpler. Can't do that on interstate highway though. Anything over 102" on a trailer would need a permit here, not a big deal but some added cost and quite a bit more liability.


I don't think you'd need that permit if you were hauling your own farm equipment. Up to 10' maybe??


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

Why not stop by your local state police barracks and ask somebody there. When you get an answer make sure you get a business card from the officer so when you get stopped on the road by a different cop you can say say officer -------- said this was legal.


----------



## hay rake (Dec 31, 2011)

anything over 102" needs to be permitted, flagged and have warning lights. if you haul it it's ag and legal but not on the interstate. put it on a trailer and it's over width load and needs to be treated as such. it's hard but with some work you might get it on and close enough. thats why they haul them on their side from the factory.


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

glasswrongsize said:


> Depending on the model of baler, the axle stub(s) are on a flange and can be unbolted. If the axle stubs could be removed and the baler blocked up, I think the time it took would make an 8 hour drive with it being legal width seem worth it.
> 
> 73, Mark


I agree Glass, 
I picked up our NH 565 in a GN trailer that is 8' wide. That trip was a good 400 miles. Was able to back it on the trailer with the wheels barely on each side. Blocked the axels and took the wheels off. Fit just fine. It also rode a lot better as it wasn't bouncing around on the tires. Just don't attempt getting a 9'+ haybine on a trailer, overall width of 12'. I can contest. It will just not fit!


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I pulled my 348 home about 120 miles on the wheels, I'd consider doing a longer run if I had a bearing kit and spare tires. Went well, towed nicely behind the truck.

Towed my round baler home with the same truck and it was not enjoyable. The square baler zipped along fine at 50 mph, the round baler bounced and jerked at anything over 25 mph threatening to flip over.


----------



## thendrix (May 14, 2015)

Have you considered going to your local dealer and telling them what you're looking for and what you want to spend? Let them handle the logistics


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

CDennyRun said:


> Most of the small square balers that I've been finding that are right for me, are close to 400 +/- miles away. Being that they're 9' wide on average, would I need a wide load permit for interstate travel? I tried looking it up in the WA state DOT website, but got overwhelmed, and never found a good answer on simple dimension requirements for wide load. I really don't think they need wide load permits, but just want to be safe, and check before hand.
> 
> Advice would be great!
> 
> ...


Many models will be very close to the 102" limit after removing wheels and blocking up.

Regards, Mike


----------



## CDennyRun (Nov 26, 2015)

Again, thanks everyone! I really appreciate the help. I haven't talked to my local dealer yet. I was hoping to not pay a commission, but it could save me the cost of a trip, dealing with permits and loading/unloading/dis-assembly. My NH dealer salesman is a great guy, and knows just about every farmer in the surrounding 100 miles. He might be a really good resource.

Regards

Chris


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

8350HiTech said:


> I don't think you'd need that permit if you were hauling your own farm equipment. Up to 10' maybe??


I got a fine in pa for a disc on a farm truck. Might have been 11'? Definitely on a limited access highway. Not one of my wiser decisions.


----------



## Yogi (Oct 6, 2013)

Check your state and any states that you will be traveling in and see if they are under map 21. Not all states reciprocate to map 21.

If you are 26,000 or under, marked for farm, DOT # if over 150 miles or cross state line, under 10 ft. in width, stay on state or US highways, you don't really need anything.

Flag your outer most corners front and back, you can go most anywhere except interstate highways.


----------



## CDennyRun (Nov 26, 2015)

Yogi said:


> Check your state and any states that you will be traveling in and see if they are under map 21. Not all states reciprocate to map 21.
> 
> If you are 26,000 or under, marked for farm, DOT # if over 150 miles or cross state line, under 10 ft. in width, stay on state or US highways, you don't really need anything.
> 
> Flag your outer most corners front and back, you can go most anywhere except interstate highways.


Thanks Yogi! that's good info.

Regards,

Chris


----------



## K and B hay (Jan 12, 2016)

I have hauled a baler from Portland or to north Idaho without permits and yes I did even stopped at the scales when required. Just make sure you banner and use a rotator light.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Purdue publishes a farm guide titled "Transporting Farm Equipment" US Regs PPP-83.pdf that has some fairly good q/a section explaining various situations. Its for their state but a lot of the definitions and rules are similar to ours in Canada, I'd assume the nearby states are similar too.

https://www.extension.purdue.edu/extmedia/ppp/ppp-83.pdf


----------



## CDennyRun (Nov 26, 2015)

slowzuki said:


> Purdue publishes a farm guide titled "Transporting Farm Equipment" US Regs PPP-83.pdf that has some fairly good q/a section explaining various situations. Its for their state but a lot of the definitions and rules are similar to ours in Canada, I'd assume the nearby states are similar too.
> 
> https://www.extension.purdue.edu/extmedia/ppp/ppp-83.pdf


Thanks! I'll have to check it out when I get home.



Kandbhay said:


> I have hauled a baler from Portland or to north Idaho without permits and yes I did even stopped at the scales when required. Just make sure you banner and use a rotator light.


That's good to know. Did you have to go through Portland with it? If you did, I'm sure it was fun!

Chris


----------



## K and B hay (Jan 12, 2016)

Hey Chris wasn't much fun going through Portland took I205. Just stay in the right lane and fight the traffic coming on the freeway. I would also suggest a good set of those magnetic turn signals. I've used them a lot moving farm equipment around.


----------

